# wearing a shirt is pointless...



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

i wear a shirt so they have a place to climb, but they rathur crawl under my shirt and latch to my shoulders...

y wont they chill above the shirt? xD


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they probably feel more secure under the shirt......like a place to hide. and its warmer under there too.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

how can i break them of this habbit? or can i?


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont know if there is much you can do about it. sorry.


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

If you wear a hoodie above that shirt, they wont crawl over your skin. Mine enjoys sleeping on my tummy in between the shirt and hoodie.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

same, but my hoodies are THICK, i feel like im in a sonna xD


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey, you gotta make sacrafices! XD

Thats why I wear my little ratty claw scratch marks all over my neck and shoulders. ;_; I need to trim those nails...


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

my back makes it look like i was raped xD

and reaper does infact sharpen his nails on the rock hes suppose to dull them on -_-


there too fine to trim


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

;_; I'm just going to accept the fact that I will always have scratches all over. At least its winter, so I have an excuse to wear things that cover a lot of skin. Summer is going to be....gah.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Two thin t-shirts?


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

they go under both


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

tuck one


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I usually wear a hoodie or my bath robe, Da Vinci likes to crawl inside that. Picasso likes to hide under my hair.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When I hold my babes, Sometimes I wear a hooded sweater and they like to chill in the pockets or in the hood part. The worst is when I'm just wearing a regular tee and the boys wanna go under the shirt...they only want to go down the shirt starting from the collar! xD Rats don't need to be looking down there haha.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

So true


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol... thats a scary sight  (jk, maybe, i wouldnt know )

but reaper gave me 60 stitches on my back.... he sliped and dug his claws into my back, and from under my shoulder blade to the small of my back, i lost 2 pints of blood....

and i cant clip his nails yet, sence thier so fine...


i was tempted to chuck him, but i dont THINK he ment to... almost his intire paws were in my back... 


anyone else had that problem?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ouch!!!! that had to hurt. i'm guessing he was trying to hang on for grim life...

its summer here so i go everywhere with my back, shoulders and upper chest covered in exposed little rattie scratches. i'm sure i get funny looks but i dont care.


----------

